

Show HN: Hacker Reads, something I made for fun. - cjstewart88
http://www.hackerreads.com/

======
QuantumGuy
I love the design, it is clean and clear. How long did it take you to make
this website and what did you use?

~~~
cjstewart88
It took about a day to do it, I guess around 8 or so hours. I'm using Ruby on
Rails(pretty much just for the free hosting on heroku). The majority of the
work is in Javascript.

~~~
cunninghamd
Am I missing something? It's a blank page! I'm using Google Chrome.

~~~
mastofact
Unable to duplicate. I'm using Google Chrome as well.

Is reddit blocked?

> Hacker Reads

> This is a simple app that brings in popular articles into a single digest.
> Currently the sources are

> r/programming, r/science, r/technology, and r/webdev.

~~~
cunninghamd
Good call, yes, reddit is probably blocked.

Thanks!

